# Grinder hellp!!



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I have a manual meat grinder that I have not used. I need to assemble it so that I can grind/some steak meat chunks into burger. How in the heck do I assemble it? I have the "worm" in, the blade sits on a bolt that keeps tightening, the plate with holes, then the collar. HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I think that I had the blade on backwards!! Will be trying it shortly but the dry run was much improved!!


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Was the problem solved?? Let us know.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

First the worm, then the blade (flat surface facing outward towards plate), then the plate, then the collar. 

How did you fare?


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Figured out that I was doing it all backwards!! Once corrected, I inserted some beef chunks, cranked on the handle, and snapped it off!! Broke the whole arm assembly because the beef chunks were too large and I applied too much force! Ah well, live and learn......


----------



## 3pointpete (Apr 14, 2009)

If you get an electric one try not to go cheap. I bought one for $80 and broke a gear the first time I used it. I took it back and bought one that was on sale for $190 normally something like $290. It is one of the best things I have ever purchased. Between me and my friends we have put over 50 deer throught the grinder in 2 years. I say try to get a couple guys and go in one together. I think mine is made by LEM and is something like 1/3 horse. I got it at Bass Pro 2 years ago and haven't been happier.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I can't imagine how a grinder would break putting too big a chunk through it???


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Banditto said:


> I can't imagine how a grinder would break putting too big a chunk through it???


 
Well, if you knew me you would know the unique strength that I posses! NOT!! I am pretty sure that I simply bought a CHEAP grinder, not cast iron, some aluminum crap.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

If you find a cheap hand grinder, here is how to super charge it!

Remove the handle and install a V belt pulley on the grinder shaft
Then find a cheap old electric motor and run the hand grinder off of this.


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

You may be able to find a replacement handle from this site.
http://www.chop-rite.com/Parts And Accessories.htm

Cabelas has a small electric grinder on sale for $100. 

You can also pick up a larger grinder from Northern Tool with a pulley attached but you'll still have to reduce a 1725 RPM motor down with a 3" pulley. 
http://www.sausagemania.com/grinder.html


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Kitchinaid mixer with grinder atachment works great. Just ran a very large portion of a bear through one.Worked great,a little pricey but worth it.


----------

